# L.A./Anaheim/Orange County meet?



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone got a meet in the works for people in these areas? I'd like to attend if something's brewing.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

ttt

Daamn, 44 views and no responses? Nobody wants to meet up for a couple hours on a Saturday or Sunday and show off their gear?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

let me check tomorrow, I may be up for a meet in the morning.... a Pepe's breakfast burrito and some car audio would make a great start to the day


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

fredridge said:


> let me check tomorrow, I may be up for a meet in the morning.... a Pepe's breakfast burrito and some car audio would make a great start to the day



Nice....a good breakfast burrito, a Dr. Pepper, and some TAPATIO to go with the burrito would make for a truly memorable outing!


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

if you have a meet mid to late december, I want to hear some SQ. doesn't seem like SQ is very big in Hawaii.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

count me in


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I would like to but I've got no gear  Gotta work on gettin car alarm, tint, and install going, but they keep sending me outta town.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd definitely be up for it... the one a couple months ago was a lot of fun and met some great people..


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Im in.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I would like to attend too. When is it


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm in. I won't have much stuff to showcase though as my door panels are in the works right now. I'd love to audition and meet you guys though.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

fredridge said:


> let me check tomorrow, I may be up for a meet in the morning.... a Pepe's breakfast burrito and some car audio would make a great start to the day


If Fred is in, I'm in as well.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm in for sure. That last meet was great.

I believe what we now is an official time and place.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'm in for sure. That last meet was great.
> 
> I believe what we now is an official time and place.


Awesome! We've got a decent-sized group ready and willing. I don't have the capability to successfully coordinate one of these things, but if someone knows a good place we can just chill for a few hours, and if we can all agree on the time and place, we'd be golden! 

Anyone know of a good spot in the local area where we can meet and where we won't get messed with by the cops or anyone else screaming "Get off my property!" ?


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Super Autobacs was great for the last meet... I nominate it for the next one  Is Saturday too early?


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

This saturday is probably lil too early of notice for most of us.
Let's do it sometime next week. Shall we?


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

osamu said:


> if you have a meet mid to late december, I want to hear some SQ. doesn't seem like SQ is very big in Hawaii.


Yup. It's because there's no sanctioned events ever held in Hawaii as far as SQ goes.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

actually this Saturday works great... several people have already agreed... a little bit of last minute, but it seems to work

Beau, we can meet at Pepe's and go from there. I am craving a breakfast burrito


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

this saturday is quite an early notice. I think that next saturday would be better. If you guys do meet this saturday, then i'm still down. As long as its early and before Monster Massive


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

im in this sat.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok.....can everyone put their name in a thread for a meet in So Cal with either a 'definite, maybe, or can't' for this Saturday. If you can't make it this coming Saturday, please specify if the following Saturday would be better for you. That way we can get some kind of actual head-count as to who can make it this weekend and who can't.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

This is a good topic for a poll... 

next Saturday works better for me, veterans day weekend even better.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't make it this Saturday but I can next Saturday


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

SQ_Bronco said:


> This is a good topic for a poll...
> 
> next Saturday works better for me, veterans day weekend even better.


Great idea, man! I just posted up 3 upcoming Saturday options for each person to vote on. So fellas, vote away, and let's come up with a concensus!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

this saturday, i can squeeze in, but the 2 saturdays after, i am busy... =T


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

camry_tuner said:


> this saturday, i can squeeze in, but the 2 saturdays after, i am busy... =T


Got it....you guys think I could add in an extra Saturday into the poll (10/17/07), or just leave it as is? Would that extra option make it easier on people?


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

redcalimp5 said:


> Got it....you guys think I could add in an extra Saturday into the poll (10/17/07), or just leave it as is? Would that extra option make it easier on people?


i think it would be very hard to plan a meet for 10/17/07  At least, i don't think I'll be at that one.

i would add "organize a monthly meet" to the list -- as many people as we have in SoCal, it shouldn't be that hard to make this a regular thing. It only takes 3-4 people showing up to make it a learning experience for everyone, and if it was set up for"every x Saturday of the month at y park on z street, bring beer, brats, and subs", people can actually plan around it. The biggest problem is location.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I think we had a pretty good turn out last time the meet was at Super Autobacs. Should we have it at the same location or perhaps at a park with a large parking lot? Should we also invite the people over on elitecaraudio.com? I look forward to meeting everyone again.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd probably go to either saturdays.


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

what about a sunday?? i have sundays off. i'm a big newb to car audio and would like to hear some setups. i've never heard a nice setup before. if it's this coming saturday, i'm not to sure if i can make it.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

so..... where's the location gonna be? i'm ready for this. upgraded my horns and went IB, and most importantly, raised my stage since the last meet. I'd like to get some comments and recommendations for my setup


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Will you guys still be there after 1pm? I have a meeting from 12-1


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

not sure an official time has been set... what about morning...

*How about tomorrow Sat 10/27 at 10:00am at Super autobacs... *


will still be early and cool


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

well..i just voted for 11/10/07 cause i am gonna have wisdom teeth pulled this weekend..damm teeth..i don't think i will able to make it this weekend.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I am down for this, and can make it 10/27, but would love to see if 11/17 works for more people since some have suggested it. I would prefer 11/17 if I had a choice.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

fredridge said:


> not sure an official time has been set... what about morning...
> 
> *How about tomorrow Sat 10/27 at 10:00am at Super autobacs... *
> 
> ...


no


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

so far we are about half and half... I would be a no on the other days


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

multiple meets. I wouldn't mind going this saturday (tomorrow) and in the near future as well.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

this is my first post and i can attend this sat...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

OK, how about this....

*This Saturday 10am at Super autobacs
12645 Beach Blvd.
Stanton, CA 90680*

then another one in a couple weeks.... but let's do this Saturday... I am guessing that multiple close together is ok because once we hit mid november most will be way to busy to go until Jan


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

"This Saturday 10am at Super autobacs
12645 Beach Blvd.
Stanton, CA 90680"

x2


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I can be there for an hour or so 10-11


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I can be there for an hour or so 10-11


i'd really like to hear your setup. from the looks of your sig, it should be awesome.

I'd also want to hear freds zuki system. I didnt' get a chance to hear it last time, even though he was the first to jump in my crappy sounding car.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll try and drop by for a bit tomorrow at 10 am too.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I can't be there tomorrow...


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome, I've printed out mapquest directions to that location tomorrow. I'll try and be there, but if I can't make it, I'll definitely be able to come to the next one a couple weeks down the road.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

So is there a meet on 10/27/07?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I saw someone do this at the last meet and I thought it was a good idea... here is mine and a basic template, make yours any way you want, but helps people be able to look and know what you have... I will put on on my windshield and one inside... I

My System

H/U __OEM Scion by pioneer____________________

Tweeters __dls ir1_____________ Amp __Zuki 4 channel brgd__

Midrange __DLS IR3__________ Amp__Zuki 4 channel brgd__

Midbass __DLS IR6___________ Amp__Zuki 4 channel_brgd

Sub(s) __2 Zuki 10’s_________ Box __1cube per sub_________

Sub Amp __zuki 4 channel bridged, 1 channel per sub_________

Processor/ Crossovers ___DLS passives_____________________

Misc _________________________________________


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

a few people will be there....looks like it is very impromptu and there will be another one in a couple weeks.



michaelsil1 said:


> So is there a meet on 10/27/07?


anybody need any equipment.... I have 4 infinity ref 7521A's my wife said I need to get rid of... I bought these on a whim from the cardomain giveaway... mine are refurbs

I also have the Soundstream rubicon 702 I bought from gentlejax.... if no one is interested, they are going on ebay

I would be up for some trades, only thing I need are some midbass' but make let me know what you have


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> a few people will be there....looks like it is very impromptu and there will be another one in a couple weeks.


What time?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

* tomorrow Sat 10/27 at 10:00am at Super autobacs... *


]


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

yesss!!


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll shall attempt to be there.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

10 am quite early for me.. but i shall be there


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll try and be there, depending on what time my car gets out the shop..7k without an oil change FTL. If I do make it, I'll be there with a new setup  which will come out on Sunday, lol.

Next time, lets do something in the San Gabriel Valley


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

donpisto said:


> I'll try and be there, depending on what time my car gets out the shop..7k without an oil change FTL. If I do make it, I'll be there with a new setup  which will come out on Sunday, lol.
> 
> Next time, lets do something in the San Gabriel Valley


yes, +1 to the idea of doin it in the San Gabriel Valley!


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

dang can't make it, too short of a notice


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll bring a camera so and I'll try to get many shots in....hopefully that 4runner swings by again so we can get some better shots


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

donpisto said:


> I'll bring a camera so and I'll try to get many shots in....hopefully that 4runner swings by again so we can get some better shots


OH YEA


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got back. some really nice systems. Thanks to everyone that showed up. Had a blast. We need to have more meets. Us audioholics can't get enough!! lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I wanted to come, but I had to work all night and didn't get off until 7:30 this morning. Next meet can we make it a little later?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I had a great time as well. I'll be getting pics up later tonight, probably will be sunday by the time I get home, so tomorrow morning pics will be up. I didn't really get any pics of the setups, which would have been nice, a fair amount of pics. It would be nice to have something planned a couple months in advance where a big crowd shows up, like 30+ vehicles, that would really nice...even if you don't have an sq setup or even a setup at that. It's nice to hear and see what others are running.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Just got back from the meet too. Had a blast, met some great people, and heard some awesome setups.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I was supposed to be there for like 1 hour max. Thanks for all who made me miss my work for hearing their setup today  I got to hear horns which was totally awesome and to witness how big the alpine f1 processor really is lol

I heard a few "Wow" systems that I need to hear at least once again. Kinda missed the 5 series BMW and the GTO. Hopefully next time I' will have my door panels on so you guys can critique my setup.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

dang james bang invited me, and i was going to go with him ( i was too ashamed of my system compaired to your 1337zorz ), but i was stupid and drank a pepsi right before i went to sleep. i didnt wake up on time lol. i was wanting to hear all of you guys systems!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

great meet, small but plenty of time in cars... worst part about it is that it reminds me of the shortcomings of my system..... I really need a new h/u and to go active

the bmw and gto both sounded really nice... you missed out


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

yah, nice meeting you guys, and Don (BUZZDG) 's MAZADA 6 sounds awsome. Love his music collections.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

jo4ne33 said:


> yah, nice meeting you guys, and Don (BUZZDG) 's MAZADA 6 sounds awsome. Love his music collections.


Buzzdg's setup and cd collection was very nice : )
Wrote a few cd titles down do to the music sounding so unbelievable!!

Horn setup = pure sex! Loud, Clean, and centered! Makes me want to force horns into my G! 

Finally, the big four door truck is amazing! The best of both worlds! 
I can still feel the bass!

Can't wait for the next meet, hopefully my setup will be ready by then!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got back and my lady is pissed at me for being gone all day.  But it was worth it since I had a chance to make new friends and share great music.  Lots of cool people and nice sounding setups, and I was exposed to a few new things that I was very happy to hear. Really enjoyed it and look forward to the next get together.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

sr20det510 said:


> Buzzdg's setup and cd collection was very nice : )
> Wrote a few cd titles down do to the music sounding so unbelievable!!
> 
> Horn setup = pure sex! Loud, Clean, and centered! Makes me want to force horns into my G!
> ...


x2



Buzzdg said:


> I just got back and *my lady is pissed at me for being gone all day.*  But it was worth it since I had a chance to make new friends and share great music.  Lots of cool people and nice sounding setups, and I was exposed to a few new things that I was very happy to hear. Really enjoyed it and look forward to the next get together.


Mine was too..she said "i thought it was going to be an hour or so". Didn't want to say it but I did say "or so" even though that "or so" was more like 3 and a half hours, lol.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Here are the handful of pics I got. Wish I had more of the setups.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

My lady was'nt pissed because I invited her and she did'nt pick up. By the time she called back I was on my way!!  hahaha


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

anybody that wants to try a set of image dynamics horns (cd2) let me know. They are exactly the same ones the guy had (sorry, forgot your name) at the show. I also have the mini bodies for them so you can't say they wont fit


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't PM you for some reason BigRed. Here is the gist of it: I looked up the name of the album, it should be "Endangered Species". You might want to take a look at SACD for this too. I can also burn it for you at the next meet. I can't email it as some songs are larger than 10mb in size and yahoo mail won't let me send them.

What do you mean by dial in? 

Ohh, I might also take you up on that horn offer during winter break.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Though the turnout wasn't very large, I still found it very enjoyable. I got there at ~10:45am and was the last one to leave along w/ Buzz. 

Buzz's Phass setup sure was amazing. He had some very interesting tracks that just brought out everything his system offers. truly balanced.

eqsandleds setup is also very nice given how simple it is. that benny benassi track was sweet in there.

Fred's passive setup is also very nice. very musical and balanced. beautiful looking install.

BigRed is just WOW. Ying and Yang. the sq preset is just awesome. the spl preset made me have trouble breathing. It was great hanging out w/ you and your boy.

cvjoint's 3 Idmax IB was pretty wild. 
15hz felt great in Donpisto's ride.

hopefully those that didn't get to make it can make the next one, which I think should be VERY SOON. *hint hint*.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

and flakko... you missed out!


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

So when is the next meet going to be?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> eqsandleds setup is also very nice given how simple it is. that benny benassi track was sweet in there.


Ohh, I remember hearing that while auditioning  There must have been some very good music in his ride. What a shame I haven't got to hear it.

BTW loved your setup James. You got the right style - squeaky clean, loud and uncompressed, not to mention the cd I took out of your drive sounded sweet.
Almost forgot, how was Monster Massive?


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

which Benny Benassi cd is the best  sq wise,

 ?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I totally missed big red... sorry I had to take off... I liked it earlier, what might be really cool next time is after the meet to all go out to lunch and compare notes.... was Buzz's Phass or Phaze??? I thought I heard Phaze....... either way it was amazing and he gave me some great tips on my system..... now if I can just implement them


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Not sure which of Benassi's tracks would be best sq wise, but eqsandleds played 'satisafaction' and it just brought his midbass to life and some notes during the track was dead center. 

cvjoint- thanks for the kind words. I've been learning a lot since i've registered here and am getting better w/ tuning. I can't wait to hear yours once it's finished. the track playing when you first jumped in was "Zagar - my own dub"
the tracks you played are nice too. I need to get some of your songs. They pumped me up for Monster Massive. It was pretty awesome there, other than being very hot and crowded. Great music and DJs. got to see armin van buren (sp?)


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I totally missed big red... sorry I had to take off... I liked it earlier, what might be really cool next time is after the meet to all go out to lunch and compare notes.... was Buzz's Phass or Phaze??? I thought I heard Phaze....... either way it was amazing and he gave me some great tips on my system..... now if I can just implement them


I believe it's Phass that's pronounced as 'phase'


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks.... BTW- your horns rock.... I definitely like the way they sound..... I might try some in the suburban, which will probably be my experiment vehicle


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I totally missed big red... sorry I had to take off... I liked it earlier, what might be really cool next time is after the meet to all go out to lunch and compare notes.... was Buzz's Phass or Phaze??? I thought I heard Phaze....... either way it was amazing and he gave me some great tips on my system..... now if I can just implement them


Fred, really nice meet yesterday. It was my first one, and it won't be my last! Cool people, cool rides, and cool tunes. Glad you liked my setup. I am running Phass (from Japan, and pronounced "faze") RES 170CF comps up front, Phass SW1025 10" sub, Phass AP2.25i amp (25watts/ch.) powering tweets, Diamond D7054 bridged (200 watts/ch.) powering woofers (6.5"), Diamond D7401 (400 watts/ch.) powering sub, PPI DCX730 handling crossover and processing duties, and Clarion DXZ865MP head unit. I heard some setups yesterday (yours, James Bang, Johnee) that gave me good references for things I can improve with my system, and I am already working on improving my sound.  This process never ends, right? The next time we get together I should have my Phass dome midrange installed, and the sub should be in a ported enclosure.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

James Bang said:


> and flakko... you missed out!


dood i know...it sounded like you guys had tons of fun. next time yall meet, ill be there.

as for the next meet, everybody be on the lookout for something late november early december, i have something special planned


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

your setup is very nice already Buzz. the addition of domes and port might be too sweet.

Flakko - make sure you PM me about that "special thing" when it happens.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> your setup is very nice already Buzz. the addition of domes and port might be too sweet.
> 
> Flakko - make sure you PM me about that "special thing" when it happens.


Thanks James. I appreciate the props. Just trying to get to the point where I all I want to do is listen to the music and not worry about how I can improve things. But, as we know in this hobby, that is probably not likely.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The meet was awesome. We need to do another one real soon.

Id max's were in full effect. I can't believe how accurate they are IB!! Wow.

I did'nt get a chance to hear the bmw, but I heard it was fantastic. Bring it at the next meet 

The horns were smooth as silk, and the 8's in the door were very accurate. Too bad ID does'nt make those anymore. 

Ribbons Ribbons Ribbons. Love me!! You know what I'm talkin about 

Fredridge's setup is clean!! I listened to it at the last meet. Go Active. Go next level  lol

See you guys soon


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

it was nice meeting all of you & thanks for the advice cv joint.. hopefully next time i should be active instead of passive and add some 8"s in the ride soon...thanks guys...


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Unfortunately I missed the 10/27/07 meet at Super Autobacs. How was the turnout last Saturday? Did the meet work out well for everyone at 10AM? I know some of you guys have families and kids to take to soccer games. I actually wouldn't mind a Sat morning meet, since I rather wake up early than sit under the hot sun all afternoon. No need to keep our engines idling to run the A/C. 

I was wondering when the next meet will be? It looks like a majority of people are voting for 11/10/07. Hopefully nothing comes up for me.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> Id max's were in full effect. I can't believe how accurate they are IB!! Wow.
> 
> 
> Ribbons Ribbons Ribbons. Love me!! You know what I'm talkin about


I hope you heard James' setup. You don't give these subs justice until they are integrated in a system. I realized he was running the Max before I looked back but had no idea it was just one...and it was hardly moving! Turn his volume up to 30 and be ready for an erection. 

Ribbons? where Ribbons...Did I hear Ribbons? Did I miss ribbons? Dude I'm gonna try those horns of yours with my LCYs and W26 Excels. I looked them up on ID's site. What are the differences in all those horns?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> Not sure which of Benassi's tracks would be best sq wise, but eqsandleds played 'satisafaction' and it just brought his midbass to life and some notes during the track was dead center.
> 
> cvjoint- thanks for the kind words. I've been learning a lot since i've registered here and am getting better w/ tuning. I can't wait to hear yours once it's finished. the track playing when you first jumped in was "Zagar - my own dub"
> the tracks you played are nice too. I need to get some of your songs. They pumped me up for Monster Massive. It was pretty awesome there, other than being very hot and crowded. Great music and DJs. got to see armin van buren (sp?)


x2 on the satisfaction song. Any BB tracks are awesome and well engineered though.

Armin is probably spelled with two Us or some odd letter. Do you go to any "underground" events? You should check out M.A.N.D.Y. at Avalon this Saturday. My favorite DJ. of the year for sure! Remind me to burn you some of their stuff for the next meet too. These guys are mind blowing...they can mix anything from jazz in the intros to downright kick-ass house throughout.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

NE! Ne!

Usamps Factory Tour

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12181


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i'm thinking maybe we need another official thread for the next meet so we can get everything organized.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

here it is:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22858


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> i'm thinking maybe we need another official thread for the next meet so we can get everything organized.


x2


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I would start another thread, but I think it might be more effective if someone w/ more seniority starts it. I still a newbie around here. :blush:


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I would start another thread, but I think it might be more effective if someone w/ more seniority starts it. I still a newbie around here. :blush:


LOL! I'm fairly new to posting on these boards, but I started this thread originally.  

I think we should shoot for a regular meet/build day on 11/10. That day seemed to get the most votes in the poll.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

welp, I also just voted for 11/10. Maybe we shall wait till everyone agrees on that date before another thread is made. 

I'm very anxious for another meet. the last was was awesome and I can't believe I stayed for about 4 hrs


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I would love to attend the next meet, but unfortunately I will be in the Big Apple on 11/10. 11/24 would work great for me. Perhaps we can throw that date and possibly 12/1 into consideration?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

11/10 works for me.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Can't make it on the 10th, I have a three-day conference that weekend. I do think you should meet though, there was a lot of interest for that weekend. Hopefully we can get another meet before the end of the year.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Just leave me the key's to your car and I will take care of it 



Buzzdg said:


> I would love to attend the next meet, but unfortunately I will be in the Big Apple on 11/10. 11/24 would work great for me. Perhaps we can throw that date and possibly 12/1 into consideration?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

fredridge said:


> Just leave me the key's to your car and I will take care of it


I'll bring the tools. I call dibz on the tweeters.


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

how about the coming week, i think there's some people interested, hopefully some of you guys can squeze some time to attend, last meet we have 6 votes, but turn out more than that, wouldn't be fun without Buzzdg's mazada 6. ANYONE IN THE SAN GABRIEL VALLEY??


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm in the SGV... 

set a time and place and i'll be there.


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

hey James, where you at in the SGV??, i in Rosemead.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

el monte. only 5 mins away
I don't know too many other sq audio people around this area though.


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm down, but I'm still just an install away from not being stock


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

well, get 'er done!
i'm sure you have some special stuff waiting to be installed.

and Jeremy, i need you to jump in my car is judge the new stuff i got in there (cd1 pros & IB max)


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

let get something happen this weekend in the sgv


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

jo4ne33 said:


> let get something happen this weekend in the sgv


can you make it on 11/10? 

i'm down for one in the sgv. not sure how many we can gather up. I can't really think of a spot atm either.


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

im gonna be at the bay area on 11-10, don't know when i gonna be back either, sorry Jame, this weekend is the only weekend i 'll be able to make it.


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

James Bang said:


> well, get 'er done!
> i'm sure you have some special stuff waiting to be installed.
> 
> and Jeremy, i need you to jump in my car is judge the new stuff i got in there (cd1 pros & IB max)


I'm not going to "judge" your car... But I'm always willing to give it a listen.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

well, i need some sort of critique. the others are maybe just being nice. you... you're not nice, so i'd like to hear your comments on it.


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you... I pride myself on being honest, even if it comes off a bit brutal


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Just leave me the key's to your car and I will take care of it


LOL! That's funny Fred. But I am afraid I might not get my car back.  Since the meet I have improved my soundstage and dynamics, and will be dropping in my Phass midrange and remounting my woofers in the doors next week. Can't wait to hear the results and share them with others.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jo4ne33 said:


> how about the coming week, i think there's some people interested, hopefully some of you guys can squeze some time to attend, last meet we have 6 votes, but turn out more than that, wouldn't be fun without Buzzdg's mazada 6. ANYONE IN THE SAN GABRIEL VALLEY??


Thanks Johnny! I would be down for something in the SGV too. Wherever we can get the most people. I am going to have my lady's Mini done in a couple of weeks and I know she would love to come too and share her sounds. She will have a nice set-up.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Nahh.... I would be willing to guarantee the car would come back .... you just might have to umm, well re-tune ...I do need some equip to go active 

really though, can't wait to hear it with those mids in, will give me an even better frame of reference for mine for when I go active 




Buzzdg said:


> LOL! That's funny Fred. But I am afraid I might not get my car back.  Since the meet I have improved my soundstage and dynamics, and will be dropping in my Phass midrange and remounting my woofers in the doors next week. Can't wait to hear the results and share them with others.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm in for SGV or wherever within reason. Can't wait to here some cars with a full stage in front  j/k buzz.

Post the place and I'll be there.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

date and time set yet?
repost details if so.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought of a little location that might work for this SGV meet tomorrow, if it's going to happen.

It's a county park that is rarely used, so there shall be many unused parking spaces. quite secluded. So far this would be the best place for a meet in SGV. Most other places here are really congested. 

3375 Peck Road, Arcadia, California
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i...8,-118.050156&spn=0.128208,0.233459&z=12&om=1


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

"I thought of a little location that might work for this SGV meet tomorrow, if it's going to happen.

It's a county park that is rarely used, so there shall be many unused parking spaces. quite secluded. So far this would be the best place for a meet in SGV. Most other places here are really congested. 

3375 Peck Road, Arcadia, California"

James, what time?? i'll be there, hopefully i can get two of my friend go too, they have pretty nice setup as well.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

earlier the better for me. the last meet started at 10am, and it worked out great.

so
* tomorrow 10am @ 3375 Peck Road, Arcadia, California*


the entrance is directly across the small car dealership on the west side of the street.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i'm already inviting more folks from other boards, so I hope this will go down smoothly


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm there fo sho....only because its like 5 mins from me 

Too bad I have no setup due to reconstruction. Stock speakers and no substage FTG.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

sweet. the more the merrier.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

James Bang said:


> sweet. the more the merrier.


I invited like 4 or 5 people...maybe same as the ones you may have but hopefully different so we have more of a chance of more people....Brandon doesn't wanna come...bastard..i hope he reads this, lol.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

he might be too cozy up there in santa clarita.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

James Bang said:


> he might be too cozy up there in santa clarita.


Ya, he doesnt wanna drive down here. It's all good though.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

who else would be down for a meet tomorrow?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Just an FYI, the park is located in Monrovia (pretty much border of Arcadia and Monrovia. The zip code is 91016. To make things easier for those who are now looking at this thread here are the details. The more the merrier and this time there will be more pictures. Be sure to bring as many people as you can!

When: Saturday, November 3rd
Time: 10 AM
Where: 3375 Peck Road, Monrovia, California 91016

Click for map:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i...8,-118.050156&spn=0.128208,0.233459&z=12&om=1


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Update...i'm not sure where the park is at. I checked in both the arcadia and monrovia locations (same place) and its not it. I'm pretty sure it's in El Monte. If you read this and plan on going, give me a call at 626-664-9583 and I can give you directions...if i cant find it i'm comin home 

James, hit me up if you read this.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

DonPisto, Are you talking about Whittier Narrows/LeggLake?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

You got a sr20 powered 510? Do you have any pics?


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

drake78 said:


> You got a sr20 powered 510? Do you have any pics?


Its in pieces! literally!

Car is on jackstands in drive way waiting for my lazy butt to apply a final coat of sound deadener/undercoating to it. Then I will reinstall my whole suspension (all brand new), and tow it to a paint shop.

Once it is painted the fun will begin:
s13 SR w/ S15 t28 turbo on custom stainless steel manifold
hks front mount intercooler, Tomei valve train
greddy manifold, etc.

I have been working on and collecting parts for this car since 2000!
I spend an avarage of 3.5-5K (ALL CASH, I will never have credit card debt again!) a year on it and only need some weather strip pieces, rims (18" work or Volks), and paint to complete.

I spend too much money on my ther hobbies to finish it! Have to many and spend too much on my aquariums and old school amps and speakers to finish my dime.

If I were to sell all my amps and speakers I could probably make 10-15 grand (more than enough to finish my car) but then my closet would be empty, and i don't think I could handle that : (
Maybe it should be half full?

This is my friends site, you can see some SR powered 510's here. 
http://www.datsunbluebird.com






B


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

sr20det510 said:


> DonPisto, Are you talking about Whittier Narrows/LeggLake?


Na, I was talking about the meet today at Peck Road Park. Turns out on mapquest and even on my navi it showed a specific location, but it was about a quarter mile further down. Location was great IMO, but we need to put up a sign next time. I think for a good outcome, we need to plan something in advance, not just a couple weeks, lol. That would be really cool.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

donpisto said:


> Na, I was talking about the meet today at Peck Road Park. Turns out on mapquest and even on my navi it showed a specific location, but it was about a quarter mile further down. Location was great IMO, but we need to put up a sign next time. I think for a good outcome, we need to plan something in advance, not just a couple weeks, lol. That would be really cool.


I think Whittier Narrows can also be used as a location for a meet! It has easy access 605/10/60 fwy and is pretty empty (North of 60 fwy, away from the lake) unless they have a carnival or festival.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

that was my very first choice for a location, but the reason why I didn't choose that spot because there are many parking lots for that place for that place is very very big. 

Got to hear Johnny's setup. Very nice. I wish i had his level of equip and install skills. good stuff. Hard to believe it was all tuned by ear. wow.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

James Bang said:


> that was my very first choice for a location, but the reason why I didn't choose that spot because there are many parking lots for that place for that place is very very big.
> 
> Got to hear Johnny's setup. Very nice. I wish i had his level of equip and install skills. good stuff. Hard to believe it was all tuned by ear. wow.


I think that the area of the park north of the 60 fwy. ( on the east side) traveling north on Rosemead has one single parking lot! This is the part of the park where they have carnivals and a circus once in a while (Just before the military museum).
This would make a good spot for a meet. 

Johnny's is the car with the Audison's?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

yup w/ the audisons, brax, F1, and IB iDQs. 

He's a true DIYer. Everythign was just amazing. That's the type of book you can judge by the cover. His great looking install sounded wonderful.



sr20det510 said:


> I think that the area of the park north of the 60 fwy. ( on the east side) traveling north on Rosemead has one single parking lot! This is the part of the park where they have carnivals and a circus once in a while (Just before the military museum).
> This would make a good spot for a meet.


That would be swell for the next one. if you build it... they will come.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Are we still meeting on 11-10-07?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

im always up for a meet. setup up a place and time and I shall be there.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

from the looks of things I don't think there is much interest for the 11/10 meet.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm down for 11/10 got my mid bass up front now so i need people to hear my [email protected] and let me know what i need non of that it sounds great when u know it sounds like crap...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

interested in 11/10:

1. James Bang
2. X on 22s.
3.
4.
5.

anymore?


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

James Bang said:


> interested in 11/10:
> 
> 1. James Bang
> 2. X on 22s.
> ...


Count me in too, James!


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Count me in for sho.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

So is there just going to be a meet over the next two Saturday mornings at the Super Autobacs location that a few met at this past Saturday? That way pretty much everybody that wants to come to a meet in the local area could make at either or, or both, if they wanted to.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

count me in for 11/10


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

Very interested.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Is this weekend’s (11-10-07) meeting at 10:00 A.M.?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

10am worked out nicely for the last meet @ autobachs. i was there from 10:30 til 4pm. 


list of those surely to go: 
1. James Bang 
2. X on 22s.
3. redcalimp5
4.hibuhibu
5.bigred ([email protected] system)
6.
7.
8.

feel free to add yourself


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

directions?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

here's the addy

12645 Beach Blvd.
Stanton, CA 90680"


exit Beach off the 22 freeway iirc


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

James Bang said:


> here's the addy
> 
> 12645 Beach Blvd.
> Stanton, CA 90680"
> ...



Sweet! I'll see you guys there between 10-11am. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone, and getting some other system ideas and ideas of what you guys think of mine.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

lol this 11/10 meet has competition from the 11/17 meet.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

wtf...another meet on 11/17....this is becoming like an AA meeting, lol. I think we should set one in advance and gather a big group of people. That would probably be a good idea so we get a huge turnout.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

1. James Bang
2. X on 22s.
3. redcalimp5
4.hibuhibu
5.bigred ([email protected] system)
6.J0ne


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

interesting


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Come on fellas, try to make it this Sat to the 11/10 meet! Just a couple more people would make for a decent turnout.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll do my best to make it on 11-10.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Unfortunatley I won't be able to make the 11/10 meet since I will be in NorCal this weekend, but I should be able to make the 11/17 meet. I might be able to convince some friends over on ECA to come as well. Where is the location and time for the 11/17 meet? 

It's nice to see there are frequent meets and that the car audio community is alive and kicking here in SoCal. I think less frequent meets and more publicized meets will draw a larger turn out. I think it would be cool to have a BBQ perhaps at a park or perhaps have everyone eat at a restaurant afterwards.


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> It's nice to see there are frequent meets and that the car audio community is alive and kicking here in SoCal. I think less frequent meets and more publicized meets will draw a larger turn out. I think it would be cool to have a BBQ perhaps at a park or perhaps have everyone eat at a restaurant afterwards.


True, since "Mr. Director" quit the SoCal BBQ/SQ scene almost died.

I have to work 11/10, but I too will try to make the 11/17 event. All of my audio is still in boxes and I'm rolling stock, but I need to be around my people cause I've lost that lovin' feeling

Oh-eh-oh that lovin' feeling


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

You won't be working ALLLL day will you? 

can't take a few minutes off to kick it with a buddy??


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I should be able to make it, if anyone wants to hear what the Alpine h650 can do.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

great. now i can't make it the 17th...Garr.

i might stop by for a few minutes  on the 10th


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a special for those who will attend this meet.
I recently picked up an iDQ 10 v.3 D4 and I have no use for it. 
So I figure I'd give the members a deal. $180 takes it.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Can't do it, I'll be at a conference for 3 days this weekend. Just to think that I would have met NP oh my


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

really cool guy indeed. Don't you just love socal?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Now that we're meeting regularly ...yes I love So.Cal! Before when I got to hear sq setups only during my summer visits in Europe...not so much he he


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Now that we're meeting regularly ...yes I love So.Cal! Before when I got to hear sq setups only during my summer visits in Europe...not so much he he


Sweet! So 11/10, it's ON!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Can't do it, I'll be at a conference for 3 days this weekend. Just to think that I would have met NP oh my


See...I can't really make it


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

npdang said:


> I should be able to make it, if anyone wants to hear what the Alpine h650 can do.


I would like to hear what it can do.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

after doing some reading on what that unit offers, I'm really interested on seeing/hearing it in use.  

when npdang is involved, there's always something to experience. Listened to my first setup w/ the dcx-730 from him. It was very impressive, so I'd like to see how the h650 stands up against it.

one thing i'm not sure of is how the 650 is controlled.


----------



## yenwen (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll be coming this'll be my first meet and I'm more than happy to get advice since I'm pretty noob in this.


----------

